# Main > General Discussion >  What i've been working on

## loogie

Well.. i thought i'd show you guys what i've been working on as of late... not mapping related, but still something you might like.

I'm in the process of making an android game.. at this point i'd like it to be an old-school style "faux 3d dungeon crawler", much like might and magic 3, or dungeon master 2.. or countless others.

At the moment, i'm working on making a 2d bone animation software work with the language i'm using...

The software is called Spine, by esoteric software.. you can see it here

I am programming in Haxe NME, a cross platform system that allows me to build natively in c++, ios, android, flash and a number of other systems.

I've been parsing the exported json, and hooking up the skeleton drawing.. here's an example of what i've come up with... these are some examples included with the software (i didn't draw em)



The dragon is a decently complex skeleton, while the 2 goblins are actually the same skeleton with different skins.. quite a versatile system

At the moment that is it.. next step is to get animations working.. which might take some doing..

----------

